# Default My hood is rattling, I found the problem but I don't know how to fix it!



## MomoB12 (Jul 22, 2003)

So my car had this rattling sound on the right side, either while driving or when closing the copilot door. I checked and noticed that it came from the hood. 

I discovered it's the support, compared to the one on the left hand side, it doesn't have a rubber "gasket" which stops it from rattling around. Here's a picture:










And here's a diagram of what I suppose I need to do:










I believe I need a rubber gasket that surrounds the protuding "holder", however from what I see, it seems I can't actually un-latch the hood from the "holder", am I right? What would you guys suggest?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If it really takes a rubber gasket, get one from a hardware store in the plumbing section. The gasket should stretch so you'll be able to slip it in.


----------



## MomoB12 (Jul 22, 2003)

Definitely can't unlatch it, huh... I'll attempt slipping it in, the noise is driving me nuts!


----------

